
Series AA Documents Back Online - pg
http://ycombinator.com/seriesaa.html?
======
pg
Sorry for the delay. WSGR wanted to add some disclaimers to the documents, and
then we ourselves were busy with Demo Day(s).

There's now a termsheet as well, which some people had asked for.

~~~
prakash
Can you also provide one easy zip file to download?

~~~
prakash
Sigh! To whoever down voted,

1\. Total file size uncompressed is 428 kB, compressed is roughly 100 kB i.e.
reduced bandwidth from origin & faster downloads

2\. The webserver has to process 1 request instead of 6

3\. Having all the word files in one zip file is easier to download

~~~
ivankirigin
I'm not sure it's legal to put an exclamation point after "sigh"

------
wheels
Just submitted a comment in the Venture Hacks feedback suggesting an article
or series of articles breaking these down into layman's terms.

It's nice to have the documents; it'd be even nicer to have a decent handle on
the implications of their use.

~~~
prakash
Well said. For the term sheet check out Brad Feld's term sheet series:
<http://www.feld.com/blog/archives/term_sheet/>

~~~
yokumtaku
I'll put up a post about these documents on
<http://www.startupcompanylawyer.com> in the near future.

~~~
prakash
That's nice, thanks!

------
chollida1
I didn't see a license that these were released under.

It could be useful to put these onto a wiki and allow people to mark them up
with comments about any changes they made to them through the course of their
own use.

------
pelle
What kind of license are they released under?

~~~
pg
None in particular. I don't think they need to be. They're not the sort of
thing the user publishes, like an image; nor is there any plan (for now at
least) to incorporate changes contributed by other people, as one would with
software.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
A Creative Commons license might be a useful thing to add. With no license
specified a potential user could run into picky copyright law hangups down the
line.

------
gqwu
Does a new ycomb company require vesting for all the cofounders? If so is it
the typical (4 year vesting, 1 year cliff etc) terms?

~~~
plusbryan
as of summer 2006, yes. standard 4/1 yr

~~~
pg
We don't actually require it, but we encourage it, so that there's a
predefined way to handle cofounders leaving.

------
Alex3917
Does WSGR work with many YC startups? I had heard that they've lost interest
in most early stage web stuff, but I was wondering if they were more likely to
work with YC companies since they clearly work with YC itself.

~~~
yokumtaku
WSGR is very interested in working with all startups, including early stage
web startups. WSGR represents many YC-backed companies.

------
goodkarma
Thanks!

